# TdF'15 - PARIS!!! - Discussion and Spoiler



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

My thanks to PJay and all the other posters to these threads who kept me going and helped educate me on the finer points of this Tour and this Sport, but all good things must come to an end...

Today, one man will step a top a yellow podium on the Champs and be declared victor of this year's edition of the Tour de France. But will it be a coronation of sporting excellence or a further nail in cycling's self-made coffin?

As has become the norm, the wearer of the yellow jersey has been considered suspect, justly or not doesn't seem to matter in the fickle court of public opinion.
Spectators have been openly disrespectful to the Maillot Jaune - a sad statement on the currency in which our favorite sport is currently held.

Whatever your opinion on this, this year's Tour has been marred by unproven allegations and disrespect from both the spectators and people within the cycling hierarchy - one cannot but look upon the final ceremony with a bad taste in one's mouth and concern for where this sport, the most democratic and toughest sport in the world, is headed.

But first, there is a little matter of the World's most famous sprint stage to get through...

*Stage 21*: Sèvres - Grand Paris Seine Ouest / Paris Champs-Élysées, 109.5km

This stage has always been bound in certain traditions, the first of those being that it is a victory procession for the Yellow Jersey and his team - no one will challenge.
The second is that it ends with numerous laps of the Champs and a final explosive sprint. This sprint has, in recent years, been the happy hunting grounds of the Missile himself, Mark Cavendish. But the premier sprinter of this tour has been Andre Greipel. Who will win today? Honestly I can't foretell. I would like to see the Green Jersey take this, but somehow I doubt it.

*Stage 21 Profile:*








Until next year....Vive le Tour!





​


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I pick Sagan finishing 3rd, Cavendish 1, and Greipel 2.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe with Alberto out of contention Tinkoff will try conserving energy over the next few days and put big effort to lead out Sagan.

At least that's what I would do if I was in charge! As Sagan himself would say, "Ya, we go all out and maybe crash but I got big balls!" Would love to see him wheelie across the finish.

Greipel, Cavandish and Sagan. This should be an awesome finish on the Champs.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Greipel, Cavandish, then Sagan


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Greipel is having some knee pain. He may not be 100%
I'm hoping for Sagan.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

It should be cooler and cloudy in PAris. After the rollers at the start, it's a flat stage. It should suit Sagan well, and he still wants a stage win. I look for Sagan to go all out and win it in spectacular fashion today.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

ibericb said:


> It should be cooler and cloudy in PAris. After the rollers at the start, it's a flat stage. It should suit Sagan well, and he still wants a stage win. I look for Sagan to go all out and win it in spectacular fashion today.


X2! 

Routing for Sagan but should be a thrilling finish no matter who wins - there are many riders with the eye of the tiger for this one.

Going for my Sunday morning ride and watch the race unfold.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

BacDoc said:


> X2!
> 
> Routing for Sagan but should be a thrilling finish no matter who wins - there are many riders with the eye of the tiger for this one.
> 
> Going for my Sunday morning ride and watch the race unfold.


X3!!!!! On all counts! Rooting for Peter, watching this after a nice Sundaymorning bike ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

And thanks PJay and LostViking! And I'll second thanks to other posters! It has been fun and made this Tour even more enjoyable.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> And thanks PJay and LostViking! And I'll second thanks to other posters! It has been fun and made this Tour even more enjoyable.


2nd that. Many thanks, guys. You've made the entire TdF this year more enjoyable.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

ibericb said:


> 2nd that. Many thanks, guys. You've made the entire TdF this year more enjoyable.


You guys are welcome. I would be scanning over the course and reviewing the rankings anyway - it is nice to help out!


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

It is raining in Paris. The road surface is very dangerous. Lots of crashes in the women's race (La Course).


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

PJay said:


> You guys are welcome. I would be scanning over the course and reviewing the rankings anyway - it is nice to help out!


Thanks from me as well.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Because of the conditions, the times for the last stage will be taken at the first pass of the "finish" line but all riders must complete all of the circuits to be ranked.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

When GOATador wins the TdF, everyone's glad he beat evil.






When dirtbag Froome wins the TdF, there's punches thrown, urine tossed, spit spat, gunshots fired, and rain. Edit: wow even literal bags of dirt latch on to his bike.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

A trek rider took a nasty spill, not sure if he finished or not.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

coldash said:


> Thanks from me as well.


Another "Atta boy!" From me to PJ.

Nice work bro!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

That trek rider was laying motionless. I wish the journalist would give an update on him. Please post his condition if known. Thanks!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*fighter flyover pic*

fighter flyover pic


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Also in that last km a rider was trying to shoulder check Sagan. Looked like pretty aggressive move but Sagan moved into great position. At that point he looked like he was in great position - what happened? Guess Grieple and that French guy had more bullets.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

natedg200202 said:


> That trek rider was laying motionless. I wish the journalist would give an update on him. Please post his condition if known. Thanks!


I believe it was Phil that said he road across the finish line. But of course I am not completely sure he had is facts straight.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Sky crossing the line*

Sky crossing the line


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

BacDoc said:


> Also in that last km a rider was trying to shoulder check Sagan. Looked like pretty aggressive move but Sagan moved into great position. At that point he looked like he was in great position - what happened? Guess Grieple and that French guy had more bullets.


I want to see this bit again, as I thought it looked more like Sagan pushing the other rider out of the way and then him pushing back. I was multi-tasking when watching the last few km's, so didn't see the whole incident.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Ventruck said:


> When GOATador wins the TdF, everyone's glad he beat evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting point
Contador a convicted doper doesn't get the treatment a suspected one (Froome) does


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

SNS1938 said:


> I want to see this bit again, as I thought it looked more like Sagan pushing the other rider out of the way and then him pushing back. I was multi-tasking when watching the last few km's, so didn't see the whole incident.


Sagan was on the wheel and another rider was trying to move onto it
classic Argy Bargy. Sagan wasn't having it


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

WTF happened at the very end?? They showed Froome on the podium for three seconds then it was kthxbye......._*NASCAR TIME!!!!*_

No anthems, no interviews, somewhat anticlimactic. Was it running late on account of the (relatively) slower conditions? Is NASCAR that freakin' important?? rrr:


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Who was that freak in a white cape standing in the middle of road that made the riders avoid him? Any pictures? Peloton Magazine shows a brief video of incident. Crazy stuff.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Christine said:


> WTF happened at the very end?? They showed Froome on the podium for three seconds then it was kthxbye......._*NASCAR TIME!!!!*_
> 
> No anthems, no interviews, somewhat anticlimactic. Was it running late on account of the (relatively) slower conditions? Is NASCAR that freakin' important?? rrr:


Lol "Kthxbye." Piss poor compromise on their part. They got themselves in a bind with programming TDF ending on the same channel as the "big" NASCAR race began. I guess they thought they could get away with giving the TdF short shrift at the end. Boo! They do that kind of thing all the time. It's not the right way to go about it. My better half noticed it too. She was like "WTF?"

I think they said thy would show things they weren't able to show, later on at 3 and 8 pm ... too late; wiz already long gone by then!


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

PJay said:


> Sky crossing the line
> View attachment 307860


Nice way to recognize a true team effort.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having TDF withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Skewer said:


> I'm having TDF withdrawal symptoms.


yes. and that helicopter sound is still ringing in my head.


----------



## darosa888 (Jul 27, 2015)

Is there a website or article I can read to understand how the tour de France works in terms of how teams or individuals win? 
Also, I'd like to know if the Giro d'italia and TDF is the same


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Big thanks to PJay and Lostviking for the extraordinary effort --- made the Tour even more enjoyable.

Now with the Tour competed, only a three week rest until the Vuelta.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

PJay said:


> yes. and that helicopter sound is still ringing in my head.


Withdrawals indeed!! Thanks PJay......and everyone else. Great Tour!!


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_I think they said thy would show things they weren't able to show, later on at 3 and 8 pm ... too late; wiz already long gone by then! _

Turns out they did just that. Paris was the only stage I watched in its entirety (stuck inside with a migraine). John tuned in for the later coverage, having missed out, and we caught the full ending. Pretty moving as always!

_Is there a website or article I can read to understand how the tour de France works in terms of how teams or individuals win? _

Wondering the same thing. I can never quite figure out wtf is going on exactly!! Also would be nice if La Course (women's version) was mentioned at least once in a blue moon. Sad that the very best of female cyclists can only aspire to anonymity.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Probably the best solution for how the Tour works is to download the rules here. The English version begins on page 24. That will pretty much explain everything, if you take the time to read it thoroughly. That, coupled with the Tour's website, should come close to making you an expert. Beyond that you might be interested in Phil Liggett's book. I have no idea if it's any good or not, but it is well known.


----------

